# New Seagull M306S Sport 50M Introduced To



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

N. America through Seagull Canada! Looks to be a winner IMO. 41mm wide, Hibeat, sapphire crystal, presentation back, two dial colors of blue and light grey? Some AWF members will field test this model for Mark Adeney, SeagullCanada's distributor..

Firstly in Toronto, Canada, then to me in Japan and on to New Zealand to Tony Lewis..then on to Australia....


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Too Chopard like, IMO.

Engi


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PlanetOcean2 said:


> Too Chopard like, IMO.
> 
> Engi


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, that has been pointed out before...but there are many vintage Seikos which took ideas from European watches too. And how many watches have imitated the famous Rolex Sub? I prefer to judge a watch on its own merit, despite strong resemblances to European brands. The market place rules. What Westerners want in their choice of watches is being observed and slowly but surely catered to.

For those interested in the growing Chinese watch industry, SEA-Gull China is the first Chinese watch company to market in the North American continent, a most noteworthy move. Personally I am having fun being on the ground level and buying and testing their watches. :thumbup:


----------



## Phil Sinclair (Nov 14, 2009)

Thian said:


> Yes, that has been pointed out before...but there are many vintage Seikos which took ideas from European watches too. And how many watches have imitated the famous Rolex Sub? I prefer to judge a watch on its own merit, despite strong resemblances to European brands. The market place rules. What Westerners want in their choice of watches is being observed and slowly but surely catered to.
> 
> For those interested in the growing Chinese watch industry, SEA-Gull China is the first Chinese watch company to market in the North American continent, a most noteworthy move. Personally I am having fun being on the ground level and buying and testing their watches. :thumbup:


Hi Thian. Hopefully from Tony to me. I am enjoying this one.

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bear53/?action=view&current=finepix1082.jpg

Cheers Phil


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Phil

Couldn't PM you, but have sent an e-mail

George


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Phil Sinclair said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that has been pointed out before...but there are many vintage Seikos which took ideas from European watches too. And how many watches have imitated the famous Rolex Sub? I prefer to judge a watch on its own merit, despite strong resemblances to European brands. The market place rules. What Westerners want in their choice of watches is being observed and slowly but surely catered to.
> ...


Hey, Hi, Phil! nice to see you here.....okay,okay...rub it in my face! hahaha!

Still waiting for mine sent with the M306S and Zoodles' ST1901 variant...should arrive soon....

I'm sure Tony will sent the M306S to you! haha!

Cheers, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Phil Sinclair said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that has been pointed out before...but there are many vintage Seikos which took ideas from European watches too. And how many watches have imitated the famous Rolex Sub? I prefer to judge a watch on its own merit, despite strong resemblances to European brands. The market place rules. What Westerners want in their choice of watches is being observed and slowly but surely catered to.
> ...












Not really looked at chinese watches but thats not bad


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

PlanetOcean2 said:


> Too Chopard like, IMO.
> 
> Engi


It's that red tag next to the date that does it. They should lose that and it would look a whole lot more original. You can't see it from Thian's photos, but the side of the case has Breguet-style fluting that gives it a distinctly different appearance from the Mille Miglia.

BTW, I noticed a colleague wearing a watch that looked very much like the Chopard, but without the red bit on the dial. It was a Tissot.


----------

